# I simply dont understand this



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I enjoy my Bolt. Very happy. HOWEVER, the picture pixelates and has audio dropouts while in DOLBY DIGITAL mode. Especially the news and sport crawls at the bottom of the screen get jittery. BUT... when I go to PCM, the audio AS WELL AS THE VIDEO is perfect. Does this make any sense?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

mattyro7878 said:


> I enjoy my Bolt. Very happy. HOWEVER, the picture pixelates and has audio dropouts while in DOLBY DIGITAL mode. Especially the news and sport crawls at the bottom of the screen get jittery. BUT... when I go to PCM, the audio AS WELL AS THE VIDEO is perfect. Does this make any sense?


Are you using any receivers or soundbars? If yes, which one? Did you check the cables and connections?


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Sounds like an issue with the hdmi cable between the bolt and your tv. Did you use the supplied cable or a different one?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

using the supplied cable through a Sony 4k receiver. however, thru the receiver i do not get 2160 options so I go back and forth letting the Bolt or the tv do the upscaling. Cables were all installed 3 months ago by Cox. Had no issues for a bit but now... MSNBC HD was just breaking up--went to low def and sound +picture were fine. s/n on msnbc was 36


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

mattyro7878 said:


> using the supplied cable through a Sony 4k receiver. however, thru the receiver i do not get 2160 options so I go back and forth letting the Bolt or the tv do the upscaling. Cables were all installed 3 months ago by Cox. Had no issues for a bit but now... MSNBC HD was just breaking up--went to low def and sound +picture were fine. s/n on msnbc was 36


Do you get the same problem if you connect Bolt to the TV directly (bypassing the receiver)?

I am sensing there is an issue with the receiver decoding DD signal from Tivo.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

So there are two hdmi cables involved then? One from bolt to receiver and one from receiver to tv? I would do some test directly to tv as well and see if it breaks up.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

i BYPASSED THE RECEIVER AND ALL IS WELL. tHE RECEIVER IS 3 YRS OLD BUT SAYS 4K ALL OVER IT BUT THE hdmi ins and outs do not say 2.2 and 2.0 like the latest models. I dont see the benefit of my receiver it is Sony str-dh540. sorry about the caps and non caps!


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

mattyro7878 said:


> i BYPASSED THE RECEIVER AND ALL IS WELL. tHE RECEIVER IS 3 YRS OLD BUT SAYS 4K ALL OVER IT BUT THE hdmi ins and outs do not say 2.2 and 2.0 like the latest models. I dont see the benefit of my receiver it is Sony str-dh540. sorry about the caps and non caps!


Your receiver is 4K pass-through capable. I am not familiar with Sony receivers, but you should ensure that settings on the receiver are not messing up with TiVo output. Your receiver is not necessarily bad, you just need to tweak the settings on the receiver and TiVo to properly allow DD decoding.

And again, double check the HDMI cables and connections across the board. I would personally not let a Cox rep connect my HDMI cables and receiver


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

An awful lot of receivers have problems dealing with correctly re-syncing digital signals that change protocols back and forth as cable companies insert commercials in the stream, you channel surf to different channels, etc. My old Sony receiver was so dreadful with this that I got an Onkyo to replace it (which has been much better about handing sudden changes).


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

the Cox rep did not touch my equipment. he ran a new cable from the pole and instlled new splitters and a powered device into my outlet strip. i should have been more specific. I was just saying that the feed into the house is good.


----------

